# router bits



## jubey (Apr 4, 2009)

What's the easyest way to touch up slitely dull bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

Here's just two of the tools that you can use to do that.

H3129 5 pc. Diamond File Set
H7618 Diamond Sharpening on Handles 4 pc. Set

========





jubenville said:


> What's the easyest way to touch up slitely dull bits?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Gord and welcome to the forum. I trust you will find your time here profitable.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Gord.


----------



## paulglen (Feb 11, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hi Gord,
Let's hear more about yourself.
Yours,
Paul


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sharpening bits is tricky, and there really is no substitute for a professional sharpening service. Please add your location to your profile.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike said:


> Sharpening bits is tricky, and there really is no substitute for a professional sharpening service. Please add your location to your profile.


I agree. Start by cleaning to remove the buildup. If performance is still lacking send them out to a qualified shop for sharpening.


----------



## John Olson (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard Gord. what will you be doing with those sharp bits? If you would care to see some of my work check under vikingcraftsman. After my computer crashed I had to resign up to get back on line.


----------

